#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΟΑΕΕ: Προαιρετική αλλαγή σε κατώτερη κατηγορία πληρωμής εισφορών ΟΑΕΕ

## accounter

ΝΟΜΟΣ ΥΠΆ ΑΡΙΘ. 4075 
Θέματα Κανονισμού Ασφάλισης ΙΚΑ ΕΤΑΜ, Ασφαλιστικών Φορέων, προσαρμογή της νομοθεσίας στην Οδηγία 2010/18/ΕΕ και λοιπές διατάξεις.

(ΦΕΚ Α' 89/11-04-2012) ΝΟΜΟΣ ΥΠΆ ΑΡΙΘ. 4075 
Θέματα Κανονισμού Ασφάλισης ΙΚΑ ΕΤΑΜ, Ασφαλιστικών Φορέων, προσαρμογή της νομοθεσίας στην Οδηγία 2010/18/ΕΕ και λοιπές διατάξεις.

(ΦΕΚ Α' 89/11-04-2012)
Αρθρο 32. Ρυθμίσεις ΟΑΕΕ

Τέλος φόρμας
5.* Ασφαλισμένοι του ΟΑΕΕ μπορούν με αίτησή τους να επιλέξουν την κατάταξή τους στην αμέσως κατώτερη ή στη δεύτερη κατώτερη ασφαλιστική κατηγορία κλάδου σύνταξης του π.δ. 5/2007 και να παραμείνουν σε αυτήν έως 31.12.2014 εφόσον, κατά την υποβολή της αίτησης: α) δεν έχουν ληξιπρόθεσμη οφειλή ή β) έχουν υπαχθεί σε ρύθμιση και είναι ενήμεροι. Η κατάταξη στην κατώτερη κατηγορία αρχίζει από το αμέσως επόμενο προς έκδοση και μετά την αίτηση δίμηνο και ισχύει για όσο διάστημα είναι ενήμεροι στην καταβολή των τρεχουσών εισφορών και στις δόσεις της τυχόν ρύθμισης*. Αν ο ασφαλισμένος δεν είναι ενήμερος, επανέρχεται αυτοδικαίως στην κατηγορία στην οποία βρισκόταν πριν την αίτηση του πρώτου εδαφίου, στην οποία επανέρχονται υποχρεωτικά από την 1.1.2015 και όλοι οι ασφαλισμένοι που έχουν κάνει χρήση της διάταξης αυτής. Με απόφαση του Υπουργού Εργασίας και Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης, μετά από γνώμη του Δ.Σ. του Οργανισμού, καθορίζονται η διαδικασία, ο τρόπος, τα όργανα και κάθε άλλο σχετικό θέμα για την εφαρμογή της παρούσας διάταξης

----------

